# cheers!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

checking in from PA.

names john, im about 45-60 mins from 7 springs.
3rd year snowboarding. riding an endeavor colour 153 w/burton cartels. looking to pick up another endeavor live 156 with some union force binders for another stick to play on.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome. we just hit up springs saturday. beautiful day and conditions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

T.J. said:


> welcome. we just hit up springs saturday. beautiful day and conditions!


i was @ hidden valley all weekend, free lift tickets, cant beat that.


----------

